# factory upfitter switches



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i have a 2005 f250 and am going to be installing some strobes. i wanted to know if i can buy a kit or something to put into my truck from ford with the upfitter switches to keep everything clean looking. i want to have my strobes on 2 switches, plow lights on one and a salt spreader light on another.

my question i guess is can i buy an upfitter switch kit from ford and will it go onto my truck so i can have everything wired to one place and not have it so messy?

thanks for the help


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*switches*

Try going to www.powerstrokeshop.com. I was there the other day & they sell them. I have spoke to a couple guys about putting strobes on my upfitter switches & they said no prob but I am not sure on the wiring of them.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yea, you can buy the 4 upfitter switch box from ford that just slides right into a cubby hole. If you pm stangman35 he has his strobes and couple other things wired into the those upfitter switches as well


----------



## isldmgmt (Nov 29, 2007)

I have my Strobe and salter on the upfitter and it works great:bluebounc


----------



## cjd173 (Nov 14, 2007)

I just installed the kit from Powerstroke Shop last week in my brothers truck. It took me all of 20 mins. the harness also leaves you with one wire for each switch to connect to your accessories.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought mine from my local ford dealer,was as cheap or cheaper than ebay.Plus I didnt have to pay shipping.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Whats the cheapest you guys have seen?


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*powerstroke shop*



WOODY367;459640 said:


> Whats the cheapest you guys have seen?


I just checked on the website & it was $82 plus some change.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

jkiser96;460167 said:


> I just checked on the website & it was $82 plus some change.


Sounds like a pretty good deal,cant remember what I gave for mine.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Whenever the upfitter switches are available on customers trucks, I always use them, they are the best thing Ford has done for upfitters and accessory people recently.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah i just saw it for 82 buck on powerstrokeshop.com


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

For the $82 I'd bet you're not getting everything you need - you need the switches and you need the relays. 

08's are about 180 total, older than 08's are about 140 total.

The switches do nothing without the relays.....


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

i got them from powerstroke shop came with the switches wire harness and relay box. i bought them like 2 years ago and it was cheaper to buy them from powerstrokeshop then get them as a factory option


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like everything is included.This was taken from that site.

05UPFITSWKIT 
$82.31 
Complete kit to add Factory Upfitter switches to 2005 through 2007

You will recieve the all of the following. A complete kit to add the Factory Upfitter bank of switches to run whatever accessories you like onto your 2005 or newer Superduty.

1- bank of On/Off switches fits into existing panel on dash no cutting or drilling required.

1- Complete harnes with plugs to plug right into the fuse panel, you also get all of the necessary relays and fuses installed in the block which is integrated into the harness.

1- Storage bin to fill the gap left after installing switches on some applications.

Click here to see an installation of our Upfitter switch kit


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep, that's everything you need and a killer p-rice to boot. Someone on ebay was like 130, the dealer here was 140 for that year truck.

the hardest part about the install is routing the wire..


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

That sure looks like it would fit a 2002. I wonder what the difference is and if it could be overcome cheaply/easily. Anybody know or know how to find out?


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

My dealer must really not know much. I have the switchs in my 550 plow truck, and i wanted them in my 350 personal truck, but they said that the only way i could get the switchs was by buying each individual switch at 80 a piece. So i said forget it, and drilled holes below my headlight switch.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

just got them today from powerstroke shop.com quick shipping! and a good price it thnik


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

how hard are these to install. mine didnt come with amy directions or wiring diagrams. help please!


----------



## cjd173 (Nov 14, 2007)

There is a link to the directions and diagrams in the description from powerstrokeshop.com
Just look up the part again and go to the bottom of the description box.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i tried to do that by clicking on the "see one installed" link but it keeps saying page not found. anyone else know where i could find directions or how this is to install? thanks


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q133.pdf

If you need any more help let me know.I can walk you thru it.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

If I remember right, the guy who sells them on ebay has a link to directions also. The hardest part was figuring out how the relays fit in there and running the wires.

The 08 instructions were from Ford and oh what a PITA, they were an image of the dash area but like upside down and backwards - a view of the dash from the firewall. Really confusing and if you can get the second screw holding the relays in, you should win a free truck.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I retro fitted them in m 03 and wired them into the fuse box, plug and lay just like on the 05+'s if you need an help let me know..It is straight forward you have to take the black piece out of the bubby hole and then the switches snap in to place...The relay box actually mounts right over the glove box, and there is an open spot on the fuse box for them to plug in..
Mike


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Google is amazing - search ford upfitter switch install

or go here, even has pics for the reading impaired

http://www.powerstrokedatabase.com/read.php?id=147


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i put them in today and it was not hard to install. the directions from stangman worked great! thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Good Job Shawn!!!!


----------

